# Wi-Fi News > Τεχνολογία >  Εναλλακτική Ηλεκτρική ενέργεια για Κόμβο

## ice

Υστερα απο ενα μικρο meeting εδω Ηλιουπολη και συγκρινωντας τις τιμες που πληρωνουμε για ρευμα καθε διμηνο λεμε να ξεκινησουμε σιγα σιγα την δημιουργια εναλακτικης παροχης ρευματος .

Για αρχη σκεφτομαι να χρησιμοποιεισω ανεμογεννητρια για το γεμισμα των μπαταριων 
ΑΝΕΜΟΓΕΝΝΗΤΡΙΑ ΞΗΡΑΣ 12/24V 400W ΜΕ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΤΗ ΦΟΡΤΙΣΗΣ http://elektronik.gr/eshop/index.php?ma ... ts_id=4813
Σκεφτομαι πως οταν δουλευει η ανεμογεννητρια θα κοβει την παροχη της δεη και θα γεμιζει την μπαταρια ενω εαν δεν εχει αερα θα παιζει η ΔΕΗ
(Μπορει να λεω και πολλες βλακειες και γιαυτο το θετω το θεμα εδω για να με βοηθησετε)

Η ερωτηση που θετω ειναι τι εξτρα πραγματα πιστευετε οτι θα χρειαστουμε για να εχουμε τουλαχιστον υποβοηθεια απο την ανεμογεννητρια 
Σε συνεχεια ελπιζω να χρησιμοποιησω και φωτοβολταικα 

Ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια

----------


## PIT

Η αποσβεση θα ειναι σε μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα.  ::  Σκεψου οτι δεν θελεις μονο 900€ για την ανεμογεννητρια αλλα και παρελκομενα + μπαταριες. 
Αν βαλεις και φωτοβολταϊκα το χρονικο διαστημα αλλαγης των panels ειναι μικροτερο απο την αποσβεση. 

Αλλα υπαρχει κομβος σε βουνο που λειτουργει μονο με ανεμογεννητρια και μπαταριες (2x200ΑΩ). Υποψην οτι ειναι βουνο και η ανεμογεννητρια δεν σταματα σχεδον καθολου. Τωρα μεσα στην Αθηνα η απνια ειναι συνηθεις φαινομενο.  ::  
Σε καποιο thread εχει συζητηθει αυτο, στις ιδιοκατασκευες αν θυμαμαι καλα ειναι.

----------


## ice

Με ενα μικρο υπολογισμο το κοστος για 1 κομβο με 2 Mikrotik 433AH with 3 MiniPCI CM9 each (6 BB Link) ειναι γυρω στα 1500 Ευρω και εχεις σχεδον αυτονομο κομβο.

Αναλυτικα 

1. Ανεμογεννητρια 12/24V 400W 900 -> Euro
2. 2 x CSB UPS Battery Lead acid 12V 34Ah -> 200 Euro
3. Εξτρα πραγματα (που δεν ξερω ακομα) -> 400 Euro

Οι ειδικοι τι λενε?

----------


## PIT

το thread ειναι αυτο : viewtopic.php?f=24&t=1030

----------


## ice

Τα διαβασα τα αρθα αλλα λεω ειπα να ανοιξω καινουργιο με αναλυτικα κοστοι και ιδεες

----------


## PIT

Το σημειο που μενεις εχει αερα?? Διοτι αν δεν εχει ρευματα αερα η ανεμογεννητρια γιοκ. Οποτε στερεψες και ρευμα μπαταριων.  ::

----------


## ice

με αυτο http://www.eshops.gr/index.php?act=view ... ctId=11287 (600 Ευρω) το κοστος πεφτει στα 1200

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

> με αυτο http://www.eshops.gr/index.php?act=view ... ctId=11287 (600 Ευρω) το κοστος πεφτει στα 1200


Αυτό όμως δεν περιλαμβάνει φ.π.α. ενώ η πρώτη έχει (μία η άλλη έρχεται)

----------


## antony++

Ένα άλλο θέμα που πρέπει να λάβειις υπ'όψη, είναι ότι η ανεμογεννήτρια κάνει θόρυβο.
Μια αντίστοιχη που έχω δει να δουλεύει έκανε τρελή φασαρία (βέβαια θα παίζει ρόλο και
το μοντέλο, ποιότητα κατασκευής, κτλ.). Δεν νομίζω να το ευχαριστηθούν οι γείτονες πάντως.

Σε πυκνο-κατοικημένη περιοχή, πιστεύω ότι η καλύτερη λύση είναι τα φωτοβολταϊκά.

----------


## KYROS

Πράγματι η ανεμογεννήτρια δεν νομίζω να αποδώσει στην Αττική, εκτός και είσαι σε βουνό η παραλία.
Τα Φωτοβολταϊκά είναι δοκιμασμένη λύσει, και σε συνδυασμό πάντα με ΔΕΗ η οικονομία θα φτάσει στο 50-60%
Δώστε ένα μέσο όρο μεγέθους αναγκαίας ισχύος να το μελετήσουμε.

----------


## ice

ευχαριστω kyros 

Λογικα ελπιζω να παιζω με το πολυ 2 Μικροτικ 433ΑΗ (maximum 6 link) οπως ειπα και πιο πανω τα οποια βγαζουν το πολυ 60 W και τα δυο.

Τωρα εαν βαλουμε και fileserver (Xeon 2 GHz με 2-3 δισκους νομιζω οτι θα ανεβει πολυ το κοστος).

Θα παω να βαλω ομως μετρητη σημερις να σας δωσω και μια πραγματικη μετρηση του κομβου μου.

----------


## NetTraptor

Αν και θεωρώ ότι μάλλον είμαι ο ποιο ρευματοπληκτος κομβουχος με διαφορά (4 κόμβους, switches, more routers και 5-6 μηχανάκια να ροκανίζουν 24/7), Πιστεύω ότι βάζοντας κάτω τα λεφτά τα οποία θέλω για αναβαθμίσεις (ή μάλλον υποβαθμίσεις) εξοπλισμού, φωτοβολταϊκά, μπαταριές και σχετικό εξοπλισμό φόρτισης κτλ κτλ ... Μάλλον θα μου κοστίσει ποιο ακριβά το μαλί και η απόσβεση δεν θα γίνει πότε μιας και όλα τα παραπάνω θέλουν συντήρηση (μην πούμε επανεπενδύσεις). 

Μερικές KWh τον χρόνο μάλλον θα μου κοστίσουν λιγότερο από όλο τον εξοπλισμό που πρέπει να αγοράσω ή να αλλάξω... 

Αλήθεια έχει κάποιος κάνει κάποια ανάλυση κόστους? Σε πόσο βάθος χρόνου κάνει κάποιος απόσβεση την επένδυση εναλλακτικής ενέργειας (αλλαγή σε low voltage εξοπλισμό + φοτο, άνεμο, θερμο whatever) μόνο για τα φορτία ενός κόμβου? Για πόσα ΒΒ μιλάμε? Σε πόσα σημεία? Τι επεκτασιμότητα προβλέπεται σε BB, υπηρεσίες και WATTage? Κόστος εγκατάστασης? Συντήρησης?

Πρέπει *ΟΛΑ* αυτά να τα βάλει κανείς στην εξίσωση για να έχει νόημα το εγχείρημα!Το να είσαι αυτάρκης είναι ωραία ιδέα αλλά έχει παραμέτρους που δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε μάθει να σκεφτόμαστε διότι απλά συνηθίσαμε να βάζουμε ότι να ναι πάνω στην μπρίζα (έτυμο φαι). Μάθαμε να αφήνουμε τα προβλήματα scalability, availability, viability κτλ σε άλλους, ενώ οι διασπορά των παραπάνω σε μεγαλύτερες μάζες καταναλωτών, έχουν μεγαλύτερο νόημα μιας και υπάρχει καλύτερη οργάνωση και διαμοιρασμός τόσο του αρχικού "κόστους" με την ευρύτερη έννοια όσο και της συντήρησης διαχείρισης.

Μάλλον τελικά περισσότερο νόημα έχει *ΜΟΝΟ* η αλλαγή εξοπλισμού σε Low Voltage και τίποτε άλλο.
ΟΧι + Bat + φοτο + το ρεύμα που έχει καεί για να φτιαχτούν αυτά (αν το δούμε οικολογικά) +... +....+...+...+

Και το Prius θεωρήθηκε οικολογικό-οικονομικό-επιδοτούμενο αυτοκίνητο (Hybrid) αλλά για την κατασκευή των μπαταριών του και μόνο γίνεται τετοια οικολογική καταστροφή Αντίστοιχη με 10 αυτοκίνητα. Μεταφορά στοιχείων και ανταλλακτικών από πόσες χώρες δεν Θυμάμαι ... Δείτε Top Gear!

Αρα think bigger ...μάλλον θα πρέπει να σκεφτούμε λίγο διαφορετικά (μιας και τώρα υπάρχουν embedded που σηκώνουν περισσότερα και ποιο φτηνά τα αλφάδια μας) και περισσότερο σε επίπεδο energy ecosystem παρά να ακούμε τα χίλια μύρια από αυτούς που θέλουν να πουλήσουν. 

Μακροπρόθεσμα η χρήση LV εξοπλισμού και Virtualization είναι το μόνο που συμφέρει για τα extra λεφτά που θα δώσει κάποιος για 2-3 embedded ή τον server νέας γενιάς! Αφήστε τα άλλα. Οι εναλλακτικές πηγές ενέργειας μέσα στην Αθήνα είναι ένα τεράστιο *HYPE*! 
Οι εναλλακτικές είναι για μέρη όπου μπορούν να συντηρήσουν το κόστος της εγκατάστασης, δεν υπάρχει εναλλακτική λύση και γίνεται για μαζική κατανάλωση.  ::

----------


## ice

Γιαυτο το δημιουργησα το thread για να γινει μια ολοκληρωτικη ερευνα για ολα αυτα τα θεματα που ρωτησες.

Σιγουρα ειναι μεγαλο το κοστος αλλα ουτε και εγω δεν εχω ιδεα ποσο ειναι αυτο το κοστος και τι μπορει να προσφερει και εαν αξιζει να ασχοληθεις στην τελικη. 

Απλα ειναι σιγουρο οτι η ενεργεια μαζι με το νερο θα ειναι τα προτευωντα και πανακριβα προβληματα τα επομενα χρονια.

----------


## NetTraptor

Δες ένα point που έκανα στο edit Για να καταλάβεις ποιος είναι ο τρόπος σκέψης του αγαθού σύγχρονου ανθρώπου...  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Αν και θεωρώ ότι μάλλον είμαι ο ποιο ρευματοπληκτος κομβουχος με διαφορά (4 κόμβους, switches, more routers και 5-6 μηχανάκια να ροκανίζουν 24/7), Πιστεύω ότι βάζοντας κάτω τα λεφτά τα οποία θέλω για αναβαθμίσεις (ή μάλλον υποβαθμίσεις) εξοπλισμού, φωτοβολταϊκά, μπαταριές και σχετικό εξοπλισμό φόρτισης κτλ κτλ ... Μάλλον θα μου κοστίσει ποιο ακριβά το μαλί και η απόσβεση δεν θα γίνει πότε μιας και όλα τα παραπάνω θέλουν συντήρηση (μην πούμε επανεπενδύσεις). 
> 
> Μερικές KWh τον χρόνο μάλλον θα μου κοστίσουν λιγότερο από όλο τον εξοπλισμό που πρέπει να αγοράσω ή να αλλάξω... 
> 
> Αλήθεια έχει κάποιος κάνει κάποια ανάλυση κόστους? Σε πόσο βάθος χρόνου κάνει κάποιος απόσβεση την επένδυση εναλλακτικής ενέργειας (αλλαγή σε low voltage εξοπλισμό + φοτο, άνεμο, θερμο whatever) μόνο για τα φορτία ενός κόμβου? Για πόσα ΒΒ μιλάμε? Σε πόσα σημεία? Τι επεκτασιμότητα προβλέπεται σε BB, υπηρεσίες και WATTage? Κόστος εγκατάστασης? Συντήρησης?
> 
> Πρέπει *ΟΛΑ* αυτά να τα βάλει κανείς στην εξίσωση για να έχει νόημα το εγχείρημα!Το να είσαι αυτάρκης είναι ωραία ιδέα αλλά έχει παραμέτρους που δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε μάθει να σκεφτόμαστε διότι απλά συνηθίσαμε να βάζουμε ότι να ναι πάνω στην μπρίζα (έτυμο φαι). Μάθαμε να αφήνουμε τα προβλήματα scalability, availability, viability κτλ σε άλλους, ενώ οι διασπορά τον παραπάνω σε μεγαλύτερες μάζες καταναλωτών, έχουν μεγαλύτερο νόημα μιας και υπάρχει καλύτερη οργάνωση και διαμοιρασμός τόσο του αρχικού "κόστους" με την ευρύτερη έννοια όσο και της συντήρησης διαχείρισης.
> 
> Μάλλον τελικά περισσότερο νόημα έχει *ΜΟΝΟ* η αλλαγή εξοπλισμού σε Low Voltage και τίποτε άλλο. + Bat + φοτο + το ρεύμα που έχει καεί για να φτιαχτούν αυτά (αν το δούμε οικολογικά) +... +....+...+...+
> ...


+++

The sad truth...

Και τα φωτοβολταϊκά και το υδρογόνο φαίνονται καθαρότατα εκ πρώτης όψεως, αλλά για να παραχθούν με συμβατικές πηγές ενέργειας (πετρέλαιο, κάρβουνο) βρωμίζουν πολύ.  :: 

Έχει να κυλήσει πολύ νερό στο αυλάκι ακόμα...




> Ένα άλλο θέμα που πρέπει να λάβειις υπ'όψη, είναι ότι η ανεμογεννήτρια κάνει θόρυβο.
> Μια αντίστοιχη που έχω δει να δουλεύει έκανε τρελή φασαρία (βέβαια θα παίζει ρόλο και
> το μοντέλο, ποιότητα κατασκευής, κτλ.). Δεν νομίζω να το ευχαριστηθούν οι γείτονες πάντως.


Πολύ σωστό.
Φωνάζουν που φωνάζουν για τις κεραίες, άμα βάλεις και αιολικά ...  :: 

Σκεφθείτε και την λύση του νυχτερινού ρεύματος.

----------


## papashark

Aπόσβεση με πώληση της παραγώμενης ενέργειας στην ΔΕΗ = 12 χρόνια
Απόσβεση με αντικατάσταση της κατανάλωσης αντί για ΔΕΗ = >20 χρόνια

Καλά το είπε ο NetTraptor, για καθαρά βραχοπρόθεσμους οικονομικούς λόγους, δεν συμφέρει.

Για οικολογικούς, για μέρη που δεν υπάρχει ΔΕΗ, τότε ναι είναι μια χαρά.

----------


## lakis

Δεν υπάρχει απόσβεση.
Δεν υπολογίζεις το κόστος των μπαταριών που πρέπει να αλλάσουν κάθε 4 χρόνια. 
Δεν υπολογίζεις την διάρκεια ζωής των Η/Φ.
Δεν υπολογίζεις την διάρκεια ζωής της Α/Γ καθώς επίσης και την συντήρησή της.
Κόστος για ένα τυπικό κόμβο με Η/Φ περίπου 6.000 ευρώ.
Αν κατασκευαστεί υβριδικός σταθμός με συνδιασμό Η/Φ & Α/Γ 4000 ευρώ.
Θα πρέπει να συνυπολογιστεί και η αλλαγή των μπαταριών κάθε 4 χρόνια καθώς και η συντήρηση της Α/Γ.
Διάρκεια ζωής Η/Φ & Α/Γ περίπου 15 έτη.
Όλα τα παραπάνω είναι γιά συστήματα αυτάρκη ενεργειακά.
Το κόστος είναι απαγορευτικό και συζητήσιμο κάτω από ειδικές συνθήκες για κόμβους μακρυά από το δίκτυο της πόλης.
Σ΄αυτές τις περιπτώσεις θα πρέπει να γίνει σχολαστική επιλογή του εξοπλισμού από ενεργειακής άποψης με σκοπό την μείωση της ισχύος του αυτόνομου ενεργειακού σταθμού με σκοπό την μείωση της δαπάνης.

----------


## ice

Υστερα απο ερωτηση σε εταιρια εχουμε το εξης αποτελεσμα 


Η ερωτηση ηταν για 2 χ Μικροτικ 433ΑΗ με καταναλωση και των 2 60W



> Αγαπητέ κ. Κωστόπουλε ευχαριστούμε για το ενδιαφέρον σας. Το σύνολο της ενέργειας που χρειάζεστε σε ένα 24ωρο είναι 1440 Wh. 
> 
> Σύμφωνα με αυτή την κατανάλωση σας αποστέλλουμε σχετικό παράδειγμα αυτόνομου συστήματος. 
> 
> Τα συστήματα είναι υπολογισμένα για ενεργειακής κλάσης Α συσκευές και για καλοκαιρινή χρήση και περιστασιακή χρήση 2-3 μέρες το Χειμώνα. Εάν χρησιμοποιηθούν οι συσκευές για όλο το Χρόνο και κυρίως το χειμώνα τότε απαιτούνται ακριβώς τα διπλάσια πάνελς ή προσθήκη ανεμογεννήτριας 400wp
> 
> Ανάλυση Α συστήματος 1,5kwh
> 
> 4 panels των 70wp/12volt της Suntech ( συνολικής ισχύος 280 wp) 4 χ (355 ευρώ – 15% έκπτωση) + ΦΠΑ = 1207 ευρώ + ΦΠΑ
> ...



Αυτο που δεν καταλαβα και ελπιζω καποιος να μου το εξηγησει ειναι αφου η ανεμογεννητρια εχει αποδoση 1000Wh γιατι να μην παιξω με ανεμογεννητρια και τον Inverter (στα ιδια λεφτα περιπου ερχεται ) και οταν φτηνηνουν τα φωτοβολταικα να τα βαλω στο συστημα.


Επισης να προσθεσω οτι τα PC (Pentium 3 / 500 (Κομβος)- Xeon(web-file-application server) μου αυτην την στιγμη παιζουν απο τον κοινοχρηστο οπου δεν εχει νυκτερινο ρευμα και για ενα 2μηνο ειχα καταναλωση 994ΩΧΒ (ενταξει ειχα και αλλες εργασιες με ρευμα αυτην την περιοδο - απλα τονισα οτι δεν εχει νυκτερινο ο κοινοχρηστος χωρος)

----------


## papashark

60W * 24h = 1440Wh = 1.44 KWh * 0.15 €/ΚWh = 0.216€/ημέρα * 365 = 78.84 €/έτος

Αυτό είναι το κόστος της ΔΕΗ. Τώρα κάτσε να δεις τι θα σου κοστίσει οτιδήποτε άλλο, και μέτρα χρόνια απόσβεσης.


Λυπάμαι αλλά τα Φ/Β κυρίως αλλά και οι Ανεμογεννήτριες είναι είτε για backup είτε για αυτόνομες εγκαταστάσεις, όχι για να κάνεις οικονομία στην ΔΕΗ.

Το μόνο που έχει νόημα για εμάς τους κοινούς θνητούς είναι η εγκατάσταση Φ/Β σε κτύριο και πώληση της παραγώμενης ισχύος στην ΔΕΗ με 0.45€/ΚWh (3πλασια τουλάχιστον από την αγορά της). Μαζί με κάτι επιδοτήσεις, προβλέπετε 12ετής απόσβεση, όλα τα άλλα είναι πευκοβελόνες (c) Digi '03

----------


## ice

Εχεις δικιο Πανο 
απλα το ψαχνουμε που και που να δουμε εαν αλαξει τιποτα

----------


## commando

Γιατι δεν κανεις αυτο ,σε μια πλατφορμα βαζεις μερικα αδεσποτα να τρεχουν και με την καταλληλη μεταδοση τροφοδοτεις ηλεκτροκινητηρα και μετα το 12-220V inverter.
Eιδικα τα husky ειναι πολυ καλα εχουν την καλυτερη ιπποδυναμη,ειναι και οικολογικο να μην εχουμε αδεσποτα.
Και στις φυλακες θαπρεπει να εχουν ποδηλατα συνδεδεμενα με καταλληλο συστημα ωστε να παραγουν οι ιδιοι το ρευμα τους γιατι να τους πληρωνουμε εμεις?Παρομοιως και τα πρεζακια θες τσαμπα μεθαδονη?Μπες και συ στην ανθρωπογεννητρια.
Δεν ξερω αν εχετε διαβασει το 1984 αλλα πριν βρισετε σας λεω πως ολα αυτα θα γινουν και μαλλον πολυ σοφτ τα ειπα.

----------


## bedazzled

> Γιατι δεν κανεις αυτο ,σε μια πλατφορμα βαζεις μερικα αδεσποτα να τρεχουν και με την καταλληλη μεταδοση τροφοδοτεις ηλεκτροκινητηρα και μετα το 12-220V inverter.
> Eιδικα τα husky ειναι πολυ καλα εχουν την καλυτερη ιπποδυναμη,ειναι και οικολογικο να μην εχουμε αδεσποτα.
> Και στις φυλακες θαπρεπει να εχουν ποδηλατα συνδεδεμενα με καταλληλο συστημα ωστε να παραγουν οι ιδιοι το ρευμα τους γιατι να τους πληρωνουμε εμεις?Παρομοιως και τα πρεζακια θες τσαμπα μεθαδονη?Μπες και συ στην ανθρωπογεννητρια.
> Δεν ξερω αν εχετε διαβασει το 1984 αλλα πριν βρισετε σας λεω πως ολα αυτα θα γινουν και μαλλον πολυ σοφτ τα ειπα.


Τι σχέση έχουν όλα αυτά με το thread μόνο εσύ το ξέρεις...  ::

----------


## lakis

Μήπως είναι husky;

----------


## KYROS

Τα πλαίσια του καλοπροαίρετου χιούμορ παραβλέπεται, αλλά μην χαλάτε την ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση.

----------


## andreas

> 60W * 24h = 1440Wh = 1.44 KWh * 0.15 €/ΚWh = 0.216€/ημέρα * 365 = 78.84 €/έτος
> 
> Αυτό είναι το κόστος της ΔΕΗ. Τώρα κάτσε να δεις τι θα σου κοστίσει οτιδήποτε άλλο, και μέτρα χρόνια απόσβεσης.
> 
> 
> Λυπάμαι αλλά τα Φ/Β κυρίως αλλά και οι Ανεμογεννήτριες είναι είτε για backup είτε για αυτόνομες εγκαταστάσεις, όχι για να κάνεις οικονομία στην ΔΕΗ.
> 
> Το μόνο που έχει νόημα για εμάς τους κοινούς θνητούς είναι η εγκατάσταση Φ/Β σε κτύριο και πώληση της παραγώμενης ισχύος στην ΔΕΗ με 0.45€/ΚWh (3πλασια τουλάχιστον από την αγορά της). Μαζί με κάτι επιδοτήσεις, προβλέπετε 12ετής απόσβεση, όλα τα άλλα είναι πευκοβελόνες (c) Digi '03


Βεβαια δεν εχεις υπολογισει εδω μεσα σε 15 χρονια ποσο θα αυξηθει το ρευμα (δεν γινεται κιολας) + τις κλιμακες που υπαρχουν στην χρεωση...


Πιστευω οτι δεν αξιζει για τοσο μικρη εγκατασταση, μαλλον πρεπει να το δουμε λιγο ποιο συνολικα.... Ας πουμε ολοκληρο το σπιτι  :: 
Aν ενα σπιτι πληρωνει καθε διμηνο 250Ε ρευμα σε 7 χρονια => 7 χρονια * 6 διμηνα /χρονο * 250 = 10500Ε
Αν αφαιρεσουμε παγιο για δεη + συσκευες οπως φουρνος και σιδερο κτλ που θα μεινουν στο κλασσικο δικτυο = 2500Ε/7ετια , 10500Ε - 2500 = 8000 διαφορα στα 7 χρονια

Με αυτα τα λεφτα βαζεις φωτοβολταικο για αποσβεση σε 7ετια.

----------


## ice

Απλως εδω το προβλημα θα ειναι που θα χωρεσουν τοσα μετρα φωτοβολταικα και πρεπει τα πανελ να εχουν καλυτερη αποδοση
Καπου ειδα οτι βγαινουν πολυ λεπτα και τα βαζεις ακομα και στο τζαμι.
Βαση τοποθεσιας εχω καλο ηλιο (σε σωστη γωνια) απο την πισω πλευρα του κτηριου. Θα γουσταρα να την γεμιζα την μια πλευρα φωτοβολταικα

Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι πρεπει σιγα σιγα να χρησιμοποιουμε καθε δυνατη φυσικη και καθαρη ενεργεια για να εχουμε και οικολογικα μελλον και οικονομικα μελλον.

Για την ανεμμογεννητρια που ρωτησα πριν εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα ?

----------


## ice

Και για να μην λεμε οτι δεν κανει τιποτα και το κρατος (σε συνεργασια με εταιριες) 


Σε λειτουργία ο μεγαλύτερος φωτοβολταϊκός σταθμός στην Ελλάδα



Ισχύ 944 KW προσφέρει ήδη στο δίκτυο ηλεκτροδότησης της χώρας ο φωτοβολταϊκός σταθμός της εταιρείας Sunergy στην Ποντοηράκλεια του Κιλκίς.

Θα είναι η μεγαλύτερη εγκατάσταση ηλιακής ενέργειας στην Ελλάδα μέχρι να τεθεί σε λειτουργία ένας ακόμα μεγαλύτερος σταθμός της ΔΕΗ στη Μεγαλόπολη το 2009.

Η μονάδα της Synergy, που πρόκειται να εγκαινιαστεί επισήμως το Σεπτέμβριο, κατασκευάστηκε από την γερμανική Phoenix Solar, με έδρα στο Μόναχο, η οποία θεωρείται κορυφαία στην τεχνολογία φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων και δραστηριοποιείται επίσης σε Ισπανία, Ιταλία, Σιγκαπούρη και Αυστραλία .

Ο σταθμός τέθηκε σε λειτουργία σε μια κρίσιμη χρονική περίοδο, καθώς η ζήτηση τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες είναι υψηλή αλλά τα αποθέματα των ταμιευτήρων στις υδροηλεκτρικές μονάδες βρίσκονται πολύ χαμηλά.

Η Sunergy ΑΕ, με έδρα στη Θεσσαλονίκη, είναι μεταξύ των πρώτων στην Ελλάδα που υπέβαλαν αιτήσεις για την κατασκευή φωτοβολταϊκών πάρκων σε μεγάλη κλίμακα, συνολικής ισχύος άνω των 5.700 KW.

Σε εξέλιξη βρίσκονται συνομιλίες της Sunergy με επενδυτές, για την κατασκευή νέων φωτοβολταϊκών πάρκων συνολικής ισχύος 15.000 KW.

----------


## papashark

> Μήπως είναι husky;


Oχι ακριβώς, απλά χάσκει γενικότερα...  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 60W * 24h = 1440Wh = 1.44 KWh * 0.15 €/ΚWh = 0.216€/ημέρα * 365 = 78.84 €/έτος
> 
> Αυτό είναι το κόστος της ΔΕΗ. Τώρα κάτσε να δεις τι θα σου κοστίσει οτιδήποτε άλλο, και μέτρα χρόνια απόσβεσης.
> 
> 
> Λυπάμαι αλλά τα Φ/Β κυρίως αλλά και οι Ανεμογεννήτριες είναι είτε για backup είτε για αυτόνομες εγκαταστάσεις, όχι για να κάνεις οικονομία στην ΔΕΗ.
> 
> ...


1) Υπολόγισα με 0.15€ την ΚWh, που είναι ήδη σε υψηλή κλίμακα

2) στον υπολογισμό που έκανες, ξέχασες να δεις πόση είναι η κατανάλωση των συσκευών σου. Αμα τα βάλεις κάτω θα απογοητευτείς.

----------


## NetTraptor

Βημα 1 Μαθαίνουμε να καταναλώνουμε λιγότερο εξυπνότερα. Δεν χρειάζεται να κλίνουμε και τις συσκευές εντελώς. Δεν συμφωνώ με αυτή την τραβηγμένη άποψη. Το stand by συσκευών το βλέπω σαν το κόστος διατήρησης του πολιτισμού μας. Και το ανθρώπινο σώμα έχει ένα ενεργειακό κόστος... υπάρχουν πολλά χαμένα κορμιά εκεί έξω. Να τα σκοτώσουμε στο όνομα της οικολογίας?  ::  Αλλάζουμε όλες τις λάμπες, κανουμε Power off ότι πραγματικά δεν χρειαζόμαστε, βάζουμε ηλιακό, προσέχουμε ενεργειακές κλάσεις, οδηγούμε οικονομικά, προσέχουμε τι αυτοκίνητο αγοράζουμε, βαζουμε γκαζι (δεν το εχω δει αυτό.. ίσως να συμφέρει). Ενα κάρο πράγματα υπάρχουν για να περιορίσουμε το κόστος και την οικολογική καταστροφή. Τα περισσότερα έχουν μια επένδυση που θα πρέπει να αποσβεστεί.

Βημα 2 Διαλέγουμε την κατάλληλη στιγμή για να μεταβούμε σε εναλλακτικές πηγές ενέργειας. Δεν είναι ακόμα καιρός όπως δείχνουν οι υπολογισμοί. Είναι ακριβά, η απόδοση ακόμα και στα ηλιακά είναι κάπου 7% (δεν ξέρω αν το εχω σωστά μπορεί να το βελτιώσανε από θέμα τεχνολογίας αλλά και με την κινητότητα των Panel) η αιολική είναι για κανένα κάβο ντόρο και σύντομα ίσως να υπάρχουν και άλλες καλύτερες τεχνολογίες (με εναλλακτικά καύσιμα ίσως?). Πάντως και πάλι πιστεύω ότι κάτι τέτοιο μάλλον θα συμφέρει σε μίνιμουμ επίπεδο πολυκατοικίας, οικισμού και όχι ο καθένας για τον εαυτό του.

όσο και να μας αρέσει το Green energy ... it does not pay off... yet  ::

----------


## commando

Ωρες ωρες ειναι σαν να μιλαω στον ανθρωπο της Βροχης.


Hello?τι να λεει http://www.abengoasolar.es/sites/solar/ ... olucar.jsp
11MW=6000 σπιτια 
Eμεις καιμε 11000ΜW 7000 εχουμε 3-4000 εισαγουμε,μαλλον πρεπει να γεμισει ολη η Πελλοπονησος φωτοβολταικα σε εκταση και παλι δεν φτανει.
Απλη φυσικη ειναι την μεγαλυτερη θερμοδυναμικη ενεργεια εχει ο αντιδραστηρας με περιπου 1600MW οπως και να το κανουμε δεν παιζει κατι καλυτερο .Τα αποβλητα ας τα στειλουν στο διαστημα υπαρχει τεχνολογια γιαυτο πλεον.
Επισης η Τουρκια μεχρι το 2015 θα εχει λεει 10 αντιδραστηρες.
Εσεις να αγορασετε πανελ 2000 ευρω και σαν ζωντοβολα να πληρωνετε και το καρβουνο της ΔΕΗ και τα προστιμα της ΕΕ για το λιγνιτη και την ΕΡΤ μαζι.
Ειπαμε αμα ο Ελληνας δεν πληρωνει δεν εκτιμα !!!ο τσαμπας πεθανε λοιπον στην υγεια των κοροιδων.!!Ακου εκει 10MW καραλολ!

----------


## bedazzled

> Aν ενα σπιτι πληρωνει καθε διμηνο 250Ε ρευμα σε 7 χρονια => 7 χρονια * 6 διμηνα /χρονο * 250 = 10500Ε
> Αν αφαιρεσουμε παγιο για δεη + συσκευες οπως φουρνος και σιδερο κτλ που θα μεινουν στο κλασσικο δικτυο = 2500Ε/7ετια , 10500Ε - 2500 = 8000 διαφορα στα 7 χρονια
> 
> Με αυτα τα λεφτα βαζεις φωτοβολταικο για αποσβεση σε 7ετια.


Ε άμα πληρώνεις €250 δίμηνο (€125/μήνα) το σίγουρο είναι ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά... ή είσαι πολύ σπάταλος ή σε ξεσκίζει ο δήμος στους φόρους.




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lakis
> 
> Μήπως είναι husky;
> 
> 
> Oχι ακριβώς, απλά χάσκει γενικότερα...


Έγραψες!  ::   ::   ::  




> Βημα 1 Μαθαίνουμε να καταναλώνουμε λιγότερο εξυπνότερα. Δεν χρειάζεται να κλίνουμε και τις συσκευές εντελώς. Δεν συμφωνώ με αυτή την τραβηγμένη άποψη. Το stand by συσκευών το βλέπω σαν το κόστος διατήρησης του πολιτισμού μας. Και το ανθρώπινο σώμα έχει ένα ενεργειακό κόστος... υπάρχουν πολλά χαμένα κορμιά εκεί έξω. Να τα σκοτώσουμε στο όνομα της οικολογίας?


Σωστός.
Είναι λίγο υπερβολές αυτά που λέει η Greenpeace να κλείνουμε τα πάντα. Τους έχει μείνει να το λένε από παλιά, τότε που η πλειοψηφία είχε CRT (stand-by 10-20 watts), ενώ τώρα με τις TFTs είναι 1-2W max... (παράδειγμα οι οθόνες, έχει γίνει πρόοδος και σε άλλους τομείς..)




> Αλλάζουμε όλες τις λάμπες, κανουμε Power off ότι πραγματικά δεν χρειαζόμαστε, βάζουμε ηλιακό, προσέχουμε ενεργειακές κλάσεις, οδηγούμε οικονομικά, προσέχουμε τι αυτοκίνητο αγοράζουμε, βαζουμε γκαζι (δεν το εχω δει αυτό.. ίσως να συμφέρει). Ενα κάρο πράγματα υπάρχουν για να περιορίσουμε το κόστος και την οικολογική καταστροφή. Τα περισσότερα έχουν μια επένδυση που θα πρέπει να αποσβεστεί.


Βάζουμε τα PC να ρίχνουν τα ρολόγια/voltage (Intel SpeedStep, AMD Cool'n'Quiet) και δεν κάνουμε overclocking.  :: 




> η απόδοση ακόμα και στα ηλιακά είναι κάπου 7% (δεν ξέρω αν το εχω σωστά μπορεί να το βελτιώσανε από θέμα τεχνολογίας αλλά και με την κινητότητα των Panel)


Έχουν φτάσει μέχρι 40%.




> Ωρες ωρες ειναι σαν να μιλαω στον ανθρωπο της Βροχης.
> 
> 
> Hello?τι να λεει http://www.abengoasolar.es/sites/solar/ ... olucar.jsp
> 11MW=6000 σπιτια 
> Eμεις καιμε 11000ΜW 7000 εχουμε 3-4000 εισαγουμε,μαλλον πρεπει να γεμισει ολη η Πελλοπονησος φωτοβολταικα σε εκταση και παλι δεν φτανει.
> Απλη φυσικη ειναι την μεγαλυτερη θερμοδυναμικη ενεργεια εχει ο αντιδραστηρας με περιπου 1600MW οπως και να το κανουμε δεν παιζει κατι καλυτερο .Τα αποβλητα ας τα στειλουν στο διαστημα υπαρχει τεχνολογια γιαυτο πλεον.
> Επισης η Τουρκια μεχρι το 2015 θα εχει λεει 10 αντιδραστηρες.
> Εσεις να αγορασετε πανελ 2000 ευρω και σαν ζωντοβολα να πληρωνετε και το καρβουνο της ΔΕΗ και τα προστιμα της ΕΕ για το λιγνιτη και την ΕΡΤ μαζι.
> Ειπαμε αμα ο Ελληνας δεν πληρωνει δεν εκτιμα !!!ο τσαμπας πεθανε λοιπον στην υγεια των κοροιδων.!!Ακου εκει 10MW καραλολ!


Πυρηνική ενέργεια + Ελληνικό Δημόσιο = pretty much predictable result.. (είδαμε και στην Γαλλία τι γίνεται τελευταία...)

----------


## Nikiforos

ενδιαφέρον πολύ το θέμα, αλλά θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ ότι μέσα στην Αθήνα δεν θα αποδώσουν και τόσο πολύ οι ανεμογεννήτριες. Στο εξοχικό μου όμως θυ μας γλίτωνε αρκετά έξοδα από το ρεύμα μιας και εκεί έχουμε συνεχώς σχεδόν αέρα και μπόλικο. Ήδη έχω δει άλλους να βάζουν ανεμογεννήτριες και ηλιακά συστήματα. Καλά δεν το συζητάω για την Εύβοια μετά τα Στύρα που πάω εγώ οι βουνοκορφές είναι γεμάτες, άλλωστε φαίνονται οπτικά από Σχοινιά, Μαραθώνα και Νέα Μάκρη. Ορίστε και μια φωτο με ανεμογεννήτρια στην Έυβοια.

----------


## papashark

> ... η αιολική είναι για κανένα κάβο ντόρο και ...


Αυτό είναι μια κλασσική παραξήγηση με τις ανεμογεννήτριες.

Δεν χρειάζεσε τρελό άνεμο, αλλά αντίθετα, περιοχές με τρελό άνεμο πρέπει να αποφεύγονται, καθότι οι ανεμογεννήτριες κλειδώνουν και σταματούν μετά από κάποια ταχύτητα ανέμου.

Οι καταλληλότερες περιοχές, είναι αυτές που υπάρχει διαρκείς άνεμος, ώστε οι ανεμογεννήτρια να παράγει διαρκώς.

Τέτοιες περιοχές είναι οι παραλιακές όπου υπάρχουν θαλάσσιες αύρες, καθώς και περιοχές ανάμεσα σε μεγάλες κοιλάδες και βουνά, καθώς και σε κορυφές βουνών (όχι πολύ ψηλών) όπου υπάρχουν και εκεί αύρες (που δημιουργούνται από την σκιά του βουνού, που με την σειρά του δημιουργεί διαφορετικές θερμοκρασίες και υγρασίες που αυτές δημιουργούν τοπικές αύρες).

----------


## commando

και η πιι τουμπανο ανεμογεννητρια του κοσμου η Enercon 126 στα 7MW η μια

http://www.metaefficient.com/news/new-r ... watts.html

----------


## andreas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> Aν ενα σπιτι πληρωνει καθε διμηνο 250Ε ρευμα σε 7 χρονια => 7 χρονια * 6 διμηνα /χρονο * 250 = 10500Ε
> Αν αφαιρεσουμε παγιο για δεη + συσκευες οπως φουρνος και σιδερο κτλ που θα μεινουν στο κλασσικο δικτυο = 2500Ε/7ετια , 10500Ε - 2500 = 8000 διαφορα στα 7 χρονια
> 
> Με αυτα τα λεφτα βαζεις φωτοβολταικο για αποσβεση σε 7ετια.
> 
> 
> Ε άμα πληρώνεις €250 δίμηνο (€125/μήνα) το σίγουρο είναι ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά... ή είσαι πολύ σπάταλος ή σε ξεσκίζει ο δήμος στους φόρους.


Σπαταλος δεν παιζει, μεχρι και τις συσκευες κλεινω απο το διακοπτη! Τωρα πως μαζευονται 250Ε/διμηνο ρευμα δεν ξερω ουτε εγω... (οσα και ναναι τα δημοτικα παλι πολλη ειναι το ρευμα)


Ωρες ωρες πιστευω οτι καπου υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα και κατι γινεται... 




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> ... η αιολική είναι για κανένα κάβο ντόρο και ...
> 
> 
> Αυτό είναι μια κλασσική παραξήγηση με τις ανεμογεννήτριες.
> 
> Δεν χρειάζεσε τρελό άνεμο, αλλά αντίθετα, περιοχές με τρελό άνεμο πρέπει να αποφεύγονται, καθότι οι ανεμογεννήτριες κλειδώνουν και σταματούν μετά από κάποια ταχύτητα ανέμου.
> 
> ...



οπως πατε για Πατρα, πριν το Ριο και μετα το ΑΙγιο, στο αριστερο σας χερι πανω απο τις Καμαρες  ::

----------


## acoul

> και η πιι τουμπανο ανεμογεννητρια του κοσμου η Enercon 126 στα 7MW η μια
> 
> http://www.metaefficient.com/news/new-r ... watts.html


είναι για τον κόμβο του Νικήτα!

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> και η πιι τουμπανο ανεμογεννητρια του κοσμου η Enercon 126 στα 7MW η μια
> 
> http://www.metaefficient.com/news/new-r ... watts.html
> 
> 
> είναι για τον κόμβο του Νικήτα!


ανεμογεννήτρια είναι όχι υδροηλεκτρικός σταθμός  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## lakis

Για να βάλουμε κάποια σημαντικά θέματα στη θέση τους.
-Οι Α/Γ περιβαλλοντικά έχουν κατηγορηθεί για τα εξής:
1. Θόρυβος. (Αιολικός θόρυβος ο οποίος πλέον έχει ξεπεραστεί από το νέο σχεδιασμό (ο γράφων είναι ένας από τους 4 που συνέταξαν το σχετικό σχέδιο ELOT και συνέταξαν και την εθνική πρόταση για το σχετικό ISO).
2. Aισθητική ρύπανση. Στατιστικά παγκόσμια μόλις το 10% θεωρεί άσχημη οπτικά τις Α/Γ. Ποσοστό ασήμαντο.
3. Αν τοποθετηθούν σε περάσματα πουλιών λειτουργούν ως καρμανιόλες. Απλά, αποφεύγουμε να τις τοποθετήσουμε εκεί.
ΑΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΜΟΣ.: Μόνο ο θόρυβος αποτελεί κάποιο αξιοσημείωτο περιβαλλοντικό παράγοντα και αυτός όχι για την Ελλάδα των νεοελλήνων διότι στις "Βαρβαρες χώρες" η ανεμογεννητρια είναι τοποθετημένη μέσα στις πόλεις.

Όσο για τα Φ/Β είναι ακόμη πολύ νωρίς, γιατί αν κάνει κάποιος το περιβαλλοντογικό απολογισμό + τα απόβλητά τους & κόστος παραγωγής τότε μάλλον είναι ασύμφορα με την υπάρχουσα τεχνολογία για χώρες όπως η ελλάδα. Αν είχαμε ερήμους θα ήταν μία χαρά. (Αλλά χάρι στους νεοέλληνες φαίνεται ότι σύντομα θα αποκτήσουμε σύντομα και τέτοιους).

----------


## Heraclitos

Στην Ελλάδα δεν συμφέρει να κάνεις οτιδήποτε έχει σχέση με εναλλακτική ενέργεια επειδή α) τα υλικά είναι πανάκριβα και β) πολύ σύντομα θα σου κλέψουν τον εξοπλισμό.

Αν περνάει ο δρόμος σου από Γερμανία (αν υπάρχει κάποιος συγγενής) αγοράζεις από εκεί τα φωτοβολταϊκά και τα καλώδια.

Ανεμογεννήτρια μπορείς να φτιάξεις και μόνος σου (αν σου περισσεύει μια παλιά ηλεκτρική σκούπα). Μόνο μια δίοδο χρειάζεσαι για να μην γυρίζει πίσω το ρεύμα από τις μπαταρίες στη γεννήτρια.

----------


## KYROS

Heraclitos
Ενδιαφέρων αυτό με την σκούπα, αν το έχεις εφαρμόσει κάνε μια παρουσίαση στις ιδιοκατασκευές,
αφού πρώτα διορθώσεις το Node ID  ::

----------


## PIT

Ενα ηλιακο Χωριο υπαρχει και στις Αλικες στην Δροσια στην Χαλκιδα. Ημερησια παραγωγη ~100ΚW. Πωληση μονο στην ΔΕΗ. 

Το εχει φτιαξει συναδελφος μας. Καποια μερα θελω να παω να το δω.
Παντως μια συζητηση που ειχαμε η αποσβεση ειναι 12ετεις για οικιακη χρηση με 4-6 πανελς αν θυμαμαι καλα. Αυτο γινεται οταν δεν υπαρχει καταναλωση απο το σπιτι, η παραγωγη Η/Ε παει προς την ΔΕΗ. 
Μαλλον υπαρχουν ρολογια που οταν τραβας απο την ΔΕΗ λειτουργουν κανονικα και οταν παρεχεις στην ΔΕΗ γυρναν αναποδα. Και εκει φαινεται η διαφορα.

----------


## ice

Τι λετε για μια μικρη ερευνα για το ποσο πιο φτηνα μπορουμε να παρουμε πανελ φωτοβολταικων απο το εξεωτερικο?

----------


## papashark

> Μαλλον υπαρχουν ρολογια που οταν τραβας απο την ΔΕΗ λειτουργουν κανονικα και οταν παρεχεις στην ΔΕΗ γυρναν αναποδα. Και εκει φαινεται η διαφορα.


Δεν γυρίζουν ανάποδα, μετράνε ξεχωριστά την κατανώλωση σου καθώς και τα KWh που δίνεις πίσω στο δίκτυο, γιατί έχουν διαφορετική τιμή.

----------


## KYROS

Ναι μπορούμε να το ψάξουμε, και ακόμα φθηνότερα θα ήταν εάν βρίσκαμε κυψέλες ώστε να συναρμολογούσαμε panels σε ότι ισχύ και μέγεθος θέλουμε.
Σχετικές κατασκευαστικές λεπτομέρειες, αλλά και προμήθεια οικονομικών κυψελών όπως διατείνεται υπάρχουν εδώ.
http://www.iqsolarpower.com/index.html

http://bp0.blogger.com/_78YYZQKfXOs/R0q ... opt.gr.png

----------


## commando

> Ναι μπορούμε να το ψάξουμε, και ακόμα φθηνότερα θα ήταν εάν βρίσκαμε κυψέλες ώστε να συναρμολογούσαμε panels σε ότι ισχύ και μέγεθος θέλουμε.
> Σχετικές κατασκευαστικές λεπτομέρειες, αλλά και προμήθεια οικονομικών κυψελών όπως διατείνεται υπάρχουν εδώ.
> http://www.iqsolarpower.com/index.html


Επειδη υπαρχει τεραστια κλοπη στην αγορα εχει δικιο ο Κυρος πρεπει να το ψαξουμε ωστε να αυτονομησουμε κομβους στην Επαρχια και να επιτυχουμε και την πολυποθητη αυτονομη ενωση Πελλοποννησου-Κυθηρων-Κρητης.
Το μονο που πρεπει να βρουμε φτηνους αλλα οχι φτηνιαρικους κρυσταλλους.Νομιζω στις κατασκευες δεν θα μασησουμε.
Πρεπει να γινει αμεσα αυτο με ομαδικη.

----------


## bedazzled

> Επισης η Τουρκια μεχρι το 2015 θα εχει λεει 10 αντιδραστηρες.
> Εσεις να αγορασετε πανελ 2000 ευρω και σαν ζωντοβολα να πληρωνετε και το καρβουνο της ΔΕΗ και τα προστιμα της ΕΕ για το λιγνιτη και την ΕΡΤ μαζι.
> Ειπαμε αμα ο Ελληνας δεν πληρωνει δεν εκτιμα !!!ο τσαμπας πεθανε λοιπον στην υγεια των κοροιδων.!!Ακου εκει 10MW καραλολ!


Check this...

----------


## KYROS

Μήπως είναι καιρός να επεκταθούμε κάπως έτσι  ::  

http://www.green-wifi.org/solutions.html

----------


## spirosco

10watt panel? αυτο ουτε για client δεν φτανει μαστορα  ::  

Με θεωρητικο φορτιο π.χ. 10w (ανα ωρα), το 24ωρο θα εχεις καταναλωση 240w χωρις inverter εννοειται.
Αυτα τα 240w θα πρεπει να ειναι σε θεση το ηλιακο ή αιολικο συστημα να μπορεσει να στα δωσει πισω και εις διπλουν ή και περισσοτερο αναλογα με το ποσες ωρες ειναι η επιθυμητη αυτονομια.

Αν παμε συμφωνα με το παραπανω παραδειγμα σε ενα ηλιακο συστημα με αυτονομια περιπου 24 ωρων, θα πρεπει τα πανελς να προλαβαινουν να δωσουν στις μπαταριες γυρω στα 480w μεσα στο χρονικο πλαισιο που θα υπαρχει ηλιοφανεια.
Αν το υπολογισεις αυτο για ολο το χρονο, για τη χωρα μας προκυπτει γυρω στις 3 ωρες για το χειμωνα και 4~5 τον υπολοιπο χρονο (μιλαμε παντα για μεσο ορο).

Ενα φορτιο γυρω στα 10watt ισοδυναμει περιπου με 2 bb links (nstreme ή turbo based).

Με λιγα λογια ειναι απλα ανεπαρκες κατι τοσο μικρο.

----------


## KYROS

Η παραπάνω αναφορά αποτελεί απλά παράδειγμα...

Αναμένουμε τις δικές σας ολοκληρωμένες τεχνοοικονομικές μελέτες  ::

----------


## papashark

Εγώ πάλι φοβάμαι τα μακριά χέρια...

Εχω χάσει διάφορα πράγματα στο βουνό στο παρελθόν  ::

----------


## spirosco

Σε αφυλαχτο ή απομονωμενο μερος ειναι ρισκο να κανεις τετοια εγκατασταση.
Ακομη και καποιο συστημα συναγερμου/ειδοποιησης να βαλεις, αν θελει καποιος το βουταει μαζι με τον συναγερμο.

----------


## Vigor

> Aπόσβεση με πώληση της παραγώμενης ενέργειας στην ΔΕΗ = 12 χρόνια
> Απόσβεση με αντικατάσταση της κατανάλωσης αντί για ΔΕΗ = >20 χρόνια


Ξανακάνε μια τους υπολογισμούς σου:



> Τι αλλάζει στα φωτοβολταϊκά
> Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ Παρασκευή, 1 Αυγούστου 2008 07:00
> 
> Σε πλήρη αλλαγή φιλοσοφίας, ως προς την τιμολόγηση της ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας που παράγεται από φωτοβολταϊκές μονάδες, προχωρεί η κυβέρνηση.
> 
> Οι υψηλές τιμές (έως και 0,50 ευρώ ανά κιλοβατώρα) που προέβλεπε το ισχύον καθεστώς, οδήγησε στην κατάθεση άνω των 7.000 αιτήσεων στη Ρυθμιστική Αρχή Ενέργειας.
> 
> Πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι από την ψήφιση του ν/σ στη Βουλή, μέχρι και την 31.12.2014, οι ισχύουσες τιμές θα μειώνονται σε ποσοστό 1% το μήνα.


Πηγή: Ναυτεμπορική

----------


## soti19

7.000 αιτήσεις  ::   ::  

Στην περιοχή μου έχουν αγοράσει πολλοί χωράφια για αυτόν το σκοπό, αλλα

1	0,4950000000
2	0,4900500000
3	0,4851495000
4	0,4802980050
5	0,4754950250
6	0,4707400747
7	0,4660326740
8	0,4613723472
9	0,4567586237
10	0,4521910375
11	0,4476691271
12	0,4431924359

σε ένα χρόνο θα χάσει 6 λεπτά 

και μέχρι το τέλος 

75	0,2352933208
76	0,2329403876
77	0,2306109837
78	0,2283048739 

θα φτάσει τα 0,22 λεπτά
Τη στιγμή που η ΔΕΗ πουλάει 0,08715 €/kWh

----------


## spirosco

A ωραια, κι αναρωτιομουν αν μπορω να αρχισω να πουλαω κι εγω ενεργεια με τα μπρικια μου  ::  

soti, μηπως εχεις κανα οικοπεδακι διαστασεων ολυμπιακου σταδιου να το εκμεταλευθουμε?  ::

----------


## soti19

> soti, μηπως εχεις κανα οικοπεδακι διαστασεων ολυμπιακου σταδιου να το εκμεταλευθουμε?


αν δεν σε πειράζει να έχει και ο γείτονας φωτοβολταϊκά... και βάζεις και τον εξοπλισμό  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Aπόσβεση με πώληση της παραγώμενης ενέργειας στην ΔΕΗ = 12 χρόνια
> Απόσβεση με αντικατάσταση της κατανάλωσης αντί για ΔΕΗ = >20 χρόνια
> 
> 
> Ξανακάνε μια τους υπολογισμούς σου:
> 
> 
> ...


Ε αναμενόμενο, κάποτε θα έσκαγε η φούσκα...

----------


## ice

Μιας που γυρισα ειπα να ψαξω λιγο 
το πρωτο που βρηκα ειναι αυτο : 
Solar set with 150Wp power, as 12V system usable
http://www.pro-umwelt.de/solar-plant-ec ... p-347.html 
900 Ευρω + μεταφορικα (δεν καταλαβα την shipping σελιδα μιας και ηταν στα γερμανικα (αν καποιο καλο παιδι ξερει ας βοηθησει)

----------


## ice

Η πρωτη διαφορα που βλεπω ειναι στον inverter 
Ελλαδα 
1 inverter καθαρού ημιτόνου Conergy MIC 350VA 264 ευρώ – 15% έκπτωση + ΦΠΑ= 224.40 ευρώ + ΦΠΑ
Γερμανια 
2v/300W (35.90EUR)

----------


## ice

Και απο το ιδιο το site ενα παρομοιο με την ελληνικη προσφορα 

Solar Plant High Power 250 -> 1,937.62EUR (VAT 19% included)

Δηλαδη 2717 - 1938 = 779 Euro Κερδος αν το αγορασεις απο Γερμανια

----------


## nikpanGR

ice δώσε μου λίγο από αυτό που πίνεις σε παρακαλώ.....Το έχω ανάγκη πολύ!!!!  ::

----------


## ice

Γιατι?

----------


## soti19

μιας και είναι στο θέμα και το έψαχνα πριν κάτι μέρες...

κύκλωμα φόρτισης σαν αυτό
http://www.mdpub.com/Wind_Turbine/image ... roller.jpg
άλλα να μπορώ να παρέχω ρεύμα π.χ. από το αυτοκίνητο και τα φωτοβολταϊκά άλλα μόνο όταν δεν έχει τροφοδοσία να παίρνει από την μπαταρία, σαν αυτό δλδ με λίγες μετατροπές, αλλά δεν θέλω ρελέ (τα ms με σκοτώνουν  ::  )

----------


## KYROS

Και για να επανέλθουμε στο θέμα, άσχετα με την προμήθεια και κατασκευή σχετικών αυτόνομων συστημάτων, ένα μεγάλο (μυστικό) για την μεγαλύτερη εκμετάλλευση αυτών είναι η συνεχή σκόπευση του ήλιου.
Αυτό επιτυγχάνετε με κίνηση των panels ώστε να κατευθύνονται στον ήλιο από την ανατολή έως την δύσει.
Έτσι σε σχέση με τα σταθερά πάνελ τα κινητά έχουν διπλάσια απόδοση.

Για να μην πολύ ανοιγόμαστε από το θέμα, και για να επικεντρωθούμε σε έναν bbκόμβο σε κάποια κορυφή που να γεφυρώνει περιοχές ας υπολογίσουν οι έμπειροι απαιτούμενη ισχύ Συστήματος .

----------


## ice

Kyros κατι τετοιο λες ? http://www.pro-umwelt.de/etatrack-active-400-p-534.html

----------


## KYROS

Κατι τέτοιο
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayjVNouu ... re=related
http://www.lacsolar.com/

----------


## fengi1

Να σας θυμησω και αυτο Ηλιακός Κόμβος Ασύρματου Δικτύου Πατρών how-to Solar-Wind It

----------


## commando

εχω ακρη για ηλιακα οποιος θελει απο Σεπτεμβρη

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Vigor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...


http://www.solar.com.gr/el/index.asp




> ΝΟΜΟΣ ΥΠ’ΑΡΙΘ. 3468: Παραγωγή Ηλεκτρικής Ενέργειας από Ανανεώσιμες Πηγές Ενέργειας(...)
> 
> (...) Ηλεκτρική ενέργεια που παράγεται από Φωτοβολταϊκά σε διασυνδεδεμένα συστήματα θα αποφέρει
> 
> στον παραγωγό 0.45 € ανά kWh (0.50€ στα νησιά), τιμή που θα αναπροσαρμόζεται βάσει πληθωρισμού
> 
> *και θα διατηρηθεί σε αυτά τα επίπεδα τουλάχιστον για 20 χρόνια*.(...)


Κάποιος μας δουλεύει χοντρά μου φαίνεται...  ::

----------


## StarGazer

*Ελπίδες ότι θα ξαναδούν ήλιο τα φωτοβολταϊκά*
http://www.zougla.gr/news.php?id=5728

----------


## lakis

Με το υφιστάμενο κόστος θα πρέπει να πάτε σε λύσεις commando.
Δηλαδή Δυναμό και γερές οθροπηδαλιές για να γυρίζετε κάποιο δυναμό.
Θα χρειαστείτε βέβαια αρκετούς commando σε 24ωρες βάρδιες.

Ξεχάστε τους αυτόνομους σταθμούς κοστίζουν. Ακόμη και αν βρεθεί κάποιος να τον κατασκευάσει θα κλαπεί σε χρόνο dt.
Ποιός τρέλος θα αφήσει 4.000 έως 6.000 αφύλακτα.

----------


## ice

Δυσαρέσκεια στην αγορά
Απογοήτευση στον Σύνδεσμο Εταιρειών Φωτοβολταϊκών για την τροπολογλια του ΥΠΑΝ

Για «απογοήτευση και αγανάκτηση της αγοράς» σχετικά με την τροπολογία που «όχι μόνο δημιουργεί περισσότερα προβλήματα απ' όσα θεραπεύει, αλλά οδηγεί και την εκκολαπτόμενη αγορά στα πρόθυρα της κατάρρευσης» κάνει λόγο ο Σύνδεσμος Εταιρειών Φωτοβολταϊκών.

Ο Σύνδεσμος τονίζει ότι δύο χρόνια μετά την ψήφιση του Ν.3468/06, η ανάπτυξη των φωτοβολταϊκών «παραμένει σχεδόν στάσιμη και ιδιαίτερα προβληματική», αποδίδοντας ευθύνες στον κακό σχεδιασμό του Προγράμματος Ανάπτυξης Φωτοβολταϊκών (με ευθύνη της ΡΑΕ και του ΥΠΑΝ), καθώς και στα θεσμικά-νομοθετικά κενά και την «απίστευτη γραφειοκρατία» που βασανίζει τους επενδυτές.

Σύμφωνα με τον ΣΕΦ, η τροπολογία του υπουργείου Ανάπτυξης προβλέπει:

* Μείωση κατά 57% της τιμής πώλησης της παραγόμενης ηλιακής κιλοβατώρας ως το 2014, «ακυρώνοντας στην πράξη τις περισσότερες επενδύσεις».

* Οι αιτήσεις που κατατέθηκαν το 2007 θα αδειοδοτηθούν έως και το 2011-2012, με πολυετή δηλαδή καθυστέρηση.

* Θεσμοθετεί (με τις παραγράφους 4 και  ::  το εμπόριο αδειών και αιτήσεων, κάτι που, σύμφωνα με τον ΣΕΦ, «πριμοδοτεί λίγους ισχυρούς επενδυτές που ενδεχομένως δεν μπήκαν καν στον κόπο να υποβάλλουν αιτήσεις».

Επιπλέον, συνεπάγεται περισσότερα κόστη για τις επενδύσεις, αφού η εξαγορά των αδειών και των αιτήσεων συνεπάγεται αύξηση του κόστους ανά επενδυμένο μεγαβάτ.

* Περιφρονεί την υγιή επιχειρηματικότητα, αλλάζοντας με νόμο όρους ισχυόντων συμβολαίων μεταξύ ιδιωτών και μιας ανεξάρτητης αρχής (του ΔΕΣΜΗΕ).

* Δεν αφήνει χώρο για νεοεισερχόμενους, παρά μόνο μέσω της αγοράς αιτήσεων και αδειών.

* Επιβαρύνει τους επενδυτές με διοικητικά έξοδα ετών όταν η μόνη ενδεχομένως δραστηριότητα της εταιρείας τους είναι η αναμονή.

* Θέτει σε δοκιμασία την εκκολαπτόμενη αγορά παραγωγής φωτοβολταϊκών. 

Προκειμένου να διασφαλιστεί η βιωσιμότητα των επενδύσεων και το μέλλον της αγοράς, ο ΣΕΦ προτείνει η μείωση της τιμής της παρεχόμενης ηλιακής κιλοβατώρας να ξεκινήσει από το 2010 και να ανέρχεται σε 5% ετησίως.

Newsroom ΔΟΛ

----------


## papashark

Σε γενικές γραμμές, το κράτος έκανε αυτό που κάνει πάντα σκατά.

"Είπα - ξείπα"

Πως ο άλλος να κάνει 20ετη επένδυση στην ελλάδα όταν ξέρει ότι όχι η επόμενη διαφορετική κυβέρνηση αλλά ακόμα και η ίδια, θα αλλάξει τους κανόνες τις επένδυσης του ?

----------


## andreas

> We've seen some analysis from our server partners that suggests a 450w server running 24/7/365 plugged into a coal fuel source could contribute as much as 4 tons of C02 per year.


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Έτσι σε σχέση με τα σταθερά πάνελ τα κινητά έχουν διπλάσια απόδοση.


Πολλά λές.

Άμα ακολουθεί τον ένα άξονα (ανατολή-δύση ή ανύψωση από τον ορίζοντα) το κέρδος είναι της τάξης του 20-25%

Άμα ακολουθεί και τους δύο άξονες πάει στο 30-35%

Τα παραπάνω σε περιβάλλον καθαρής ηλιοφάνειας (χωρίς νεφώσεις) γιατί όταν υπάρχουν νεφώσεις η ακτινοβολία είναι διάχυτος και τα πάνελς αποδίδουν τα μέγιστα σε οριζόντια θέση (βλέπουν όλο τον ουράνιο θόλο και όχι τμήμα αυτού).

----------


## KYROS

ok
30-35% περισσότερη απόδοση δεν νομίζω να είναι αμελητέο, νομίζω αξίζει το έξοδο σε ήλεκτρο-μηχανισμούς κίνησης, το οποίο έξοδο θα εξοικονομηθεί από συλλέκτες.

----------


## MAuVE

Με το σημερινό κόστος κτήσης των συλλεκτών και σε οργανωμένες εγκαταστάσεις παραγωγής, ναι συμφέρει.

Στο μέλλον προβλέπω σταδιακά μειούμενη τη διαφορά για τους εξής λόγους :

α) Απαιτούν μεγαλύτερη έκταση εγκατάστασης έτσι ώστε όταν γυρίζουν προς τον ήλιο κατά την ανατολή ή την δύση οι πρώτες σειρές, κατά την εκάστοτε κατεύθυνση, να μην σκιάζουν τις επόμενες.
Ο λόγος δηλαδή κόστος γης/κόστος πανέλων μπαίνει μέσα στους υπολογισμούς. 
Είναι λογικό να προβλέψουμε ότι το κόστος της γής θα αυξάνει την ώρα που το κόστος των πανέλων θα μειούται

β) Απαιτούν συντήρηση. Το κόστος της εργασίας ακολουθεί μόνιμη ανοδική τάση.
Δεν υπάρχει καμία αμφιβολία γι' αυτό.

γ) Καταναλώνουν, μικρή έστω, ποσότητα ενεργείας. Και το κόστος της ενεργείας θα ακολουθεί ανοδική τάση κατά την γνώμη μου.

δ1) Απαιτούν διαρκή παροχή ενεργείας γιατί χωρίς αυτή δεν μπορούν να προσανατολιστούν.
δ2) Έχουν μεγαλύτερο όγκο, πράγμα που ας πούμε σε οικιακές εφαρμογές (εγκατάσταση στην ταράτσα πολυκατοικίας) αποτελεί περιοριστικό παράγοντα.
Οι δύο απαιτήσεις αυτές περιορίζουν τα πεδία εφαρμογής, έτσι ώστε οι ρυθμοί αύξησης της παραγωγής πανέλων (και οι εξ αυτών οικονομίες κλίμακας) να είναι μεγαλύτερες για τα πανέλα από τις περιστρεφόμενες βάσεις.

ε) Ένα μέρος από την οικονομική εξοικονόμηση λόγω λιγότερων πανέλων οδεύει στους μηχανισμούς στήριξης και περιστροφής. 
Η σχέση κόστους κατασκευής ηλεκτρονικών vs ηλεκτρομηχανικών στοιχείων τόσα χρόνια που την ζώ βαίνει διαρκώς και σταθερά εις βάρος των δεύτερων.

----------


## yorgos

> Με το σημερινό κόστος κτήσης των συλλεκτών και σε οργανωμένες εγκαταστάσεις παραγωγής, ναι συμφέρει.
> 
> Στο μέλλον προβλέπω σταδιακά μειούμενη τη διαφορά για τους εξής λόγους :
> 
> α) Απαιτούν μεγαλύτερη έκταση εγκατάστασης έτσι ώστε όταν γυρίζουν προς τον ήλιο κατά την ανατολή ή την δύση οι πρώτες σειρές, κατά την εκάστοτε κατεύθυνση, να μην σκιάζουν τις επόμενες.
> Ο λόγος δηλαδή κόστος γης/κόστος πανέλων μπαίνει μέσα στους υπολογισμούς. 
> Είναι λογικό να προβλέψουμε ότι το κόστος της γής θα αυξάνει την ώρα που το κόστος των πανέλων θα μειούται
> 
> β) Απαιτούν συντήρηση. Το κόστος της εργασίας ακολουθεί μόνιμη ανοδική τάση.
> ...



Πες τα Χρυσόστομε γιατί εμένα δεν με παίρνουνε στα σοβαρά...





> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από KYROS
> 
> Έτσι σε σχέση με τα σταθερά πάνελ τα κινητά έχουν διπλάσια απόδοση.
> 
> 
> Πολλά λές.
> 
> Άμα ακολουθεί τον ένα άξονα (ανατολή-δύση ή ανύψωση από τον ορίζοντα) το κέρδος είναι της τάξης του 20-25%
> 
> ...


Και πάλι διαβασμένο σε βλέπω.... ωραίος ο MAuVE!

----------


## andreas

http://architecture.myninjaplease.com/?p=1241

----------


## MAuVE

> http://architecture.myninjaplease.com/?p=1241


Στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 60, μετά τον Αραβοϊσραηλινό πόλεμο των 7 ημερών, επακολούθησε η αποκαλούμενη "κρίση του Σουέζ".

Έκλεισε η διώρυγα του Σουέζ και αυξήθηκε απότομα η τιμή του αργού πετρελαίου γιατί πλέον τα δεξαμενόπλοια έπρεπε να κάνουν τον περίπλου της Αφρικής για να φτάσουν στα λιμάνια της Ευρώπης.

Αυτό δημιούργησε έναν πανικό ο οποίος μακροχρόνια αντιμετωπίσθηκε με την ναυπήγηση των super tankers τα οποία συνέχιζαν τον περίπλου της Αφρικής ακόμη και αργότερα όταν ξανα-άνοιξε το Σουέζ γιατί δεν χωρούσαν πλέον να περάσουν από αυτό.

Στον πανικό λοιπόν αυτό φούντωσε και το θέμα των εναλλακτικών πηγών ενεργείας όπως της γεωθερμίας, της εκμετάλλευσης του ανέμου και του ηλίου.

Τότε συνέβη και το μπαμ με τους ηλιακούς θερμοσίφωνες.

Για φωτοβολταϊκά κουβέντα, λόγω του απίθανου κόστους των. 

Η εκμετάλλευση της ηλιακής ακτινοβολίας την εποχή εκείνη μπορούσε να υλοποιηθεί μόνο με την εστίαση των ηλιακών ακτίνων σε λέβητα για την παραγωγή ατμού. 

Χτίσθηκε τότε στην Γαλλία μία τέτοια πειραματική εγκατάσταση σε πολύ μικρότερο μέγεθος, αλλά πάντα πάνω στην ίδια αρχή του σταθμού παραγωγής που φαίνεται στο παραπάνω λίνκ.

Μετά όμως, όπως είπα, με τα super tankers πέρασε ο πανικός και την όλη ιστορία την ξαναθυμηθήκαμε 20-25 χρόνια αργότερα.

----------


## yorgos

Χμμμ, μήπως τελικά καταλήγουμε στο φιλοσοφικό συμπέρασμα που λέει: "Για να εκτιμήσεις κάτι, πρέπει να το χάσεις!"

----------


## andreas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> http://architecture.myninjaplease.com/?p=1241
> 
> 
> Στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 60, μετά τον Αραβοϊσραηλινό πόλεμο των 7 ημερών, επακολούθησε η αποκαλούμενη "κρίση του Σουέζ".
> 
> Έκλεισε η διώρυγα του Σουέζ και αυξήθηκε απότομα η τιμή του αργού πετρελαίου γιατί πλέον τα δεξαμενόπλοια έπρεπε να κάνουν τον περίπλου της Αφρικής για να φτάσουν στα λιμάνια της Ευρώπης.
> 
> ...


Αυτη την στιγμη μαλλον ειναι ποιο μακροπροθεσμο το προβλημα ή τουλαχιστον εχουμε περασει σε ενα μεγαλυτερο σταδιο ωριμανσης ωστε να βρισκουμε ποιο μακροχρονιες λυσεις


Διαβαζει τα ποστς μου! 
Με εβγαλε απο το φιλτρο του! 
ΩΩΩΩΩΩ τι τιμη  ::   ::   ::

----------


## compiler

Θα πω κάτι στο χαβαλέ και ελπίζω να μην παρεξηγηθεί κανείς ...  :: 

Πως θα το σκαιφτόταν αυτό ενας Α... Αλλος ας πούμε ...  :: 

Παμε στην παροχή του γείτονα... Κλέβουμε απο την παροχη του γείτονα ... χαχχαχα  ::   ::

----------

